# PHQ9? depression quiz?



## uhlerclarem (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi everybody-
One of my Family practice docs is asking if there is a CPT to bill for a depression questionnaire. He called it a PHQ9? It's a series of 10 or so questions asking the patient about the last two weeks-"have you felt sad, has your sleep patterns changed, has you appetite decreased?" etc.
I will advise him about the 99401-99404 codes if he does that, but is there a specific CPT for giving the test or is that wrapped up in the EM code? Thanks!!


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have researched this before.. it is part of the E&M work.


----------



## IMAD (Dec 25, 2009)

99420


----------



## jodismith (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree that it is part of the E&M services, we looked into this a few years ago when the clinic I was at incorporated the PHQ9 tool into their practice.


----------

